# Gaming PC für WOW:Legion auf Ultra



## zaon (8. August 2015)

*Gaming PC für WOW:Legion auf Ultra*

Hallo,
zum nächsten Jahr würde ich gerne wieder zu den aktiven Gamern gehören.
Vorzugsweise möchte ich World of Warcraft (kommendes Addon "Legion") spielen.
Nach möglichkeit auf den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen bzw relativ hohe. Ein paar abstiche sind wohl vertretbar.
Ansonsten wären noch Spiele wie Dragonballenoverse / Tom Clancys: The Division / SW: Battlefront.

Was bräuchte ich da denn mind. für ein System um erstmal einigermaßen ordentlich zocken zu können?
Über 1500€ möchte ich auch nicht unbedingt zahlen. Denke aber bis 1000€ werde ich nicht auskommen oder?
Und Laptop kann man ja vergleichsweise dazu in die Tonne werfen richtig?

Monitor etc ist vorhanden.


----------



## Dragnir (8. August 2015)

Laptop ist da jetzt eher nicht geeignet, nein, aber bis 1000€? Da kommst du locker hin.
Was ist denn schon vorhanden, Gehäuse etc. ?

Ich meine WoW ist jetzt nicht sooo anspruchsvoll  Da würde ne Nvidia GTX 970 bzw. Radeon R9 380/390 wohl locker ausreichen, die liegen bei ca. 350.- jeweils, dazu ein Intel i5+Board ca. 260-280 etwa.
Und dann je nachdem was Du schon hast 8 GB RAM ca. 50.-, ne SSD für Windows auch etwa 50.-, Gehäuse, Netzteil.


----------



## zaon (8. August 2015)

Hallo und danke erstmal für die Antwort 

Vorhanden ist leider nur Monitor, Maus, Tastatur.
Also den Tower etc müsste ich alles noch haben.
Zusammenbau würde mein Bruder machen.

Joa hält sich mit WoW eigentlich in Grenzen, dass stimmt 

Wo stell ich mir die Auswahl denn am besten zusammen?Via Geizhals?
Gibt ja selbst bei GTX 970 zahlreiche Auswahlmöglichkeiten O.O Woher weiß ich denn, welche ich brauche?^^"


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2015)

für wow alleine brauchst du ganz sicher keine grafikkarte in diesem preissegment.
wenn du allerdings battlefront, division etc. auf hoch/ultra spielen willst, dann schon.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

Lies dir mal das hier durch, da hast du gute Kauftipps  http://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-H...C-selber-zusammenstellen-ab-500-Euro-1162253/


grob: core i5-4460 (180€) oder Xeon E3-1230 v3 oder auch 1231v3 (ca. 260€ - das sind quasi core i7, aber ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, dafür billiger als der günstigste echte core i7), dazu ein Board für60-90€, 8 oder 16GB RAM zb Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 oder 2x8 GB DDR3-1600 (16GB ca 110.€ ).
Grafikkarte; für wow würde auch ne GTX 750 Ti reichen (120€ ), aber für neue aufwendige Spiele nimmst du lieber ne GTX 970 (ab 320€) oder eine AMD R9 290 - da gibt es derzeit ein MOdell von Asus für 260€
http://geizhals.de/asus-r9290-dc2oc-4gd5-directcu-ii-oc-90yv05f0-m0na00-a1054782.html?hloc=at&hloc=de   die ist zwar lauter als eine durchschnittliche GTX 970, aber man kann das mit ner Grafikkarten-Software auch selber anpassen, so dass es leiser wird. Ich hab die auch und hab den OC-Takt ein wenig zurückgenommen, so dass die Lüftung beim Spielen nicht merkbar lauter ist als ohne Last, wo der PC nur leise vor sich hinrauscht.  Wenn du aber im Schnitt mehr als 2Std pro Tag spielst, wird die GTX 970 auf Dauer günstiger, da sie bis zu 100W weniger Strom braucht. Du kannst grob rechnen: 1h Gaming im Durschnitt jeden Tag im Jahr sind ca 10-11€ Stromersparnis.

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, so ab 40€ gibt es solide Modelle, mehr als 80-90€ muss man auf keinen Fall ausgeben. Wichtig: es sollten mind 32cm Platz für Grafikkarten da sein, mind 2x Front-USB3.0 und auch mind 1x 2,5Zoll-Platz für ne SSD. 

Netzteil: Markenmodell mit guter Effizienz mit 450-550W reicht dicke, 2x PCIe-Stecker sollten vorhanden sein. Die Netzteile aus den PCs im Special oben sind an sich alle gut geeignet. 

SSD+HDD: 256GB kosten ca 100€, eine sehr gute (Samsung 850 Evo) ein wenig mehr, aber es gibt auch gute für 90-100€. Als HDD kannst du dann irgendeine mit 7200 U/Min nehmen, 1000GB ca 50€, 2000GB ca 70€. DVD-Laufwerk: da kannst du irgendnen Brenner mit SATA nehmen, mehr als 15€ kosten die nicht mehr.


Für die CPU vlt noch nen guten Kühler, damit es leise ist - zB nen Alpenföhn Brocken ECO für ca 25-30€.


Da bist du mit nem Xeon bei um die 1000€ am Ende und hast echt einen absoluten Top-PC, bei dem du in 2-3 Jahren durch eine neue Grafikkarte wieder auf einem Top-Niveau landest


----------



## zaon (8. August 2015)

Ok, deine Antwort ist mega Herbboy.
Hab mir das mal soweit alles rausgesucht.

Ist ne SSD denn zwingend erforderlich?Wenn die Ladezeiten erstmal nicht sooo fix sind, kann ich damit leben. Dann würde ich die eher Nachrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

zaon schrieb:


> Ok, deine Antwort ist mega Herbboy.
> Hab mir das mal soweit alles rausgesucht.
> 
> Ist ne SSD denn zwingend erforderlich?Wenn die Ladezeiten erstmal nicht sooo fix sind, kann ich damit leben. Dann würde ich die eher Nachrüsten.


 Nee SSD willst du im Alltag nicht mehr missen, wenn du eine hast - da läuft Windows gefühlt einfach viel schneller. Für Spiele wäre die eher unwichtig - vlt hol Dir eine mit 120-128GB für 50-60€, das reicht dicke für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme, und auch zB WOW dürfte da mit draufpassen (vlt schau mal, wie groß alle WOW-Ordner zusammen sind) - zB diese hier SanDisk X110 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SD6SB1M-128G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst natürlich auch später mal eine holen, aber dann musst du Windows neu installieren.


----------



## Dragnir (8. August 2015)

WOW dürfte so um die 25-30GB belegen soweit ich mich noch schwach erinnern kann..


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2015)

zaon schrieb:


> Ist ne SSD denn zwingend erforderlich?Wenn die Ladezeiten erstmal nicht sooo fix sind, kann ich damit leben.


Du mußt bedenken, daß es gerade bei WoW Ladezeiten am laufenden Band gibt. zB wenn man in eine Zone mit vielen Spielern kommt, dann müssen deren Items, Mounts, Pets und grafische Effekte aus den verschiedensten Dateien gefischt werden. Und das Instanzen laden geht schneller. 
=> Ja, WoW sollte auf eine SSD.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2015)

ja, bei WOW kann das durchaus was bringen, da dort ständig "Kleinkram" nachgeladen wird. 120-128GB würden dann aber auch reichen.


----------



## zaon (9. August 2015)

Ok, hast mich überzeugt 
Riesen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## zaon (2. Mai 2016)

Mahlzeit,
ist schon ne Weile her und der PC läuft optimal. Vielen Dank nochmal.

Nun wollte ich kurz für nen Kollegen zwei Fragen stellen.
a)fragt er sich, worauf gebau beim mainboard zu achten ist. Sockel und steckplätze ist klar, aber gibt es da leistungstechnische Unterschiede?

B) er besitzt eine  r9 270x 2gb und fragt sich, welcher Prozessor da am besten wäre. Preislich würde er einen i5 4460 bevorzugen. Momenten besitzt er einen amd a10 7850k


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2016)

zaon schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> ist schon ne Weile her und der PC läuft optimal. Vielen Dank nochmal.
> 
> Nun wollte ich kurz für nen Kollegen zwei Fragen stellen.
> a)fragt er sich, worauf gebau beim mainboard zu achten ist. Sockel und steckplätze ist klar, aber gibt es da leistungstechnische Unterschiede?


 nein, keine relevanten. Alle modernen Modelle haben zb auch SATA3, so dass selbst für SSDs kein Hindernis im Weg ist. Ansonsten nur aufpassen, dass man nicht eines der wenigen Modelle erwischt, die einen PCIe3.0 x16-Slot haben. bzw. falls man AMD Sockel AM3+ nimmt: da gibt es kein 3,0, nur 2.0 - und FALLS man bei Intel übertakten will, dann ein Board mit Z-Chipsatz nehmen. Dann muss aber auch eine k-CPU her. 




> B) er besitzt eine  r9 270x 2gb und fragt sich, welcher Prozessor da am besten wäre. Preislich würde er einen i5 4460 bevorzugen. Momenten besitzt er einen amd a10 7850k


 Ser i5 ist ne gute Wahl bei Preis-Leistung. Falls er das Geld aufbringen kann, wäre auch ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 ein guter Tipp. Da hat man Core i7-Technik für 250€ - aktuelle wäre der aber kaum schneller als der core i5, aber es kann sein, dass in einer Weile mehr und mehr Spiele 8 Kerne Supporten, und die i7 sind ja quasi Achtkerner (vier Kerne, aber je 2 Threads). Als Board kann man das gleiche nehmen, was man auch für den 4460 nehmen würde.


----------



## zaon (3. Mai 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank Herbboy ^^

Kurze Frage noch..Spricht für ihm etwas gegen dieses Mainboard:
https://geizhals.de/asrock-h81m-vg4-r2-0-90-mxgv40-a0uayz-a1161406.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Oder hab ich mich jetzt verguckt?Die Slots bis 16gb würden reichen,


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2016)

zaon schrieb:


> Ok, vielen Dank Herbboy ^^
> 
> Kurze Frage noch..Spricht für ihm etwas gegen dieses Mainboard:
> https://geizhals.de/asrock-h81m-vg4-r2-0-90-mxgv40-a0uayz-a1161406.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> ...


  das hat nur PCIe 2.0, nicht 3.0. Das würde ich nicht nehmen. Zudem ist es halt echt SEHR billig, kann also sein, dass da IM ZWEIFEL eher ein wenig die Qualität schwächelt und es auch bei der Treiberpflege nachlässig behandelt wird.


----------

